
“The Mountain West Is Experiencing a Second Gold Rush: They’re Mining Bitcoin” - bookofjoe
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/the-mountain-west-is-experiencing-a-second-gold-rush-this
======
bookofjoe
"Thanks to its plentiful land and cheap power, rural Montana, Washington, and
Wyoming are now home to a new crop of cryptocurrency prospectors. Their
neighbors aren’t too happy about it."

